# Showing off the new harness



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Our Julius K9 came yesterday! 




























It's frustratingly difficult to find a backpack for a dog his size over here. If the Julius works well for him and doesn't rub his armpits, we're hoping to get the velcro side pouches, but we have to import them because the sites around here are out of stock. 

We also played with a stick:




























Omnom liver treat:


----------



## Himannv (Jan 30, 2017)

That's a solid looking harness. I got one for my dog and haven't yet figured out which side is up.

Love how fluffy he is!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Haha, yeah, I feel like every time I get a new style harness I spend a couple minutes looking at it like ??? until I figure out how to orient it on the dog.

It's pretty nice! It slides forward a bit, but not in a way that makes me worried it'll come off. It does sit close to his armpit, which is why I'm going to be checking him for irritation, but I've been told that that's how the design of the smaller sized Julius is supposed to fit.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Awww, he looks super cute in it!!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you! Blue is a great color on him. I also have my eye on a green Ruffwear Front Range but I have to convince my wife that three fancy, high-quality harnesses are necessary, first... haha!


----------



## CharlesErikz (May 12, 2017)

He looks so lovely <3


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

That looks great on him. My only question with the Julius-K9 and other harnesses that come across the chest is whether they restrict the movement of the front legs while running. Have you noticed anything like that?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Sandakat said:


> That looks great on him. My only question with the Julius-K9 and other harnesses that come across the chest is whether they restrict the movement of the front legs while running. Have you noticed anything like that?


Not that I've noticed! We don't have a lot of areas around here that are safe off-leash (and it's currently illegal to have dogs off-leash anyway because it's baby wildlife season) so he hasn't done a lot of zooming around in it yet. But the sizing guide that came with it does explicitly say "The legs must remain easily movable" so it's definitely designed with the intention to allow for good range of motion on most dogs. I imagine that, like with most harnesses, there are going to be some body types it just doesn't work for, though.


----------



## CharlesErikz (May 12, 2017)

DaySleepers said:


> Our Julius K9 came yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a charmer!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks! We think so, anyway.


----------



## Zosia (May 3, 2016)

You are living in Norway right? If so, seleverkstedet.no are making the best custom made backpacks  

Sent fra min Nexus 5X via Tapatalk


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I do, and thank you! Those look very nice. A little much for our boy right now, but I'm definitely bookmarking the site in case we want an upgrade to something more substantial once he's better conditioned!


----------

